

Why Our Whole Thinking on Autism is about to Change - kylejordan
https://medium.com/p/a8e5e25fd8ee

======
teemo_cute
I'm autistic and is proud of it. I came to realize that what happens inside my
head is not what matters (at least to outside observers). What matters is my
outside world output (actions). I used to be clueless with regards to social
conventions. I just didn't get it naturally like the others. The good thing is
one can learn, but only if that person is willing.

~~~
kylejordan
Well said! The social world is a tricky one. And you just seem great so I'd
love to get you a free copy of my book before its released next week if you
want - just shoot me an email at kcrawford.msw@gmail.com

